# OK brace yourselves Rescue babies awww factor!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Now im guessing after seeing this some of you may kick your self for watching as your going to want 1 lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh and if you watch you will see me pick up the runt, see the size difference?


----------



## ilovesox (Nov 6, 2009)

Ohhh my gosh the are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I knew i shouldnt have watched that video!!! im in love and i want one :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: id never be allowed another bunny though! 

The runt is sooooooooooooooooooooooo tiny!!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are gourges please can i steal one lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i want one


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I already wanted one before watching. 

Remember put me on the list when you start looking for homes, I want a little boy if there is one in the litter.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Aww they are lovely!!
they have got fab colourings and markings


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awwwww i want the baby runt please 

He/she is gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

They are sooo cute...Jill


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I already wanted one before watching.
> 
> Remember put me on the list when you start looking for homes, I want a little boy if there is one in the litter.


You really want 1? if you do i will put you top of the list


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> You really want 1? if you do i will put you top of the list


I sure do! A little boy to go with the girls in the garden. They're already outside in your shed so used to the weather aren't they? Guessing it will be a couple of months still anyway till they're old enough and the weather will be getting warmer.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I sure do! A little boy to go with the girls in the garden. They're already outside in your shed so used to the weather aren't they? Guessing it will be a couple of months still anyway till they're old enough and the weather will be getting warmer.


Yep in the garden so will be weathered lol

I will be homing them at 8-10 weeks depending on there health.

When i rehome them im going to ask for donations and will put this to Nutmegs nuetering and injections


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Yep in the garden so will be weathered lol
> 
> I will be homing them at 8-10 weeks depending on there health.
> 
> When i rehome them im going to ask for donations and will put this to Nutmegs nuetering and injections


Yay! You'll have to help me think of names after all your his "birth" mummy (couldn't think of a better way to put it but you get the idea).


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Cute:001_tt1:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't want one .... I want them all!!

Lovely bunnies, you did a grand job there Frags x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful bunny babys....I want one...no two....no all of them....:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohh my gosh, they are so adorable.
I want the second one you picked up <3
So so stunning they are.
x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I am real tempted by the runt too, he's been a real fighter so far, hopefully has enough fight left in him and make us proud.


----------



## Tsuyama (Feb 12, 2010)

What a great story and what cute Rabbits. I like the big one exploring around everywhere


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I am real tempted by the runt too, he's been a real fighter so far, hopefully has enough fight left in him and make us proud.


He still going


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, I just have to keep watching this vid!  So cute! I like the one with the stripe down its back! He/she looks feisty!  Oh, and the little one on the edge with the little black nose!  Oh, and the poor little one is so tiny  Oh, they're aaaall cute!! :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my,,,,,,,,,,how cute are they just beautiful, ......


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> He still going


Yay good to hear.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG *faints*


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Beautiful babies Frags :001_tt1:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww they're so lovely!! Really pleased to see they're all doing ok!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Not checked them today as been to a show all day but nest still moving well


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww well done Frags xx


----------



## ilovesox (Nov 6, 2009)

I just have to keep watching the vid!! They are sooooo lovely!!  Well done!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

my daughters been going ahhhh i want that one, no that one etc. there very very cute and i really hope the little runt one keeps growing strong as said a little fighter and they usaully say they are the specail ones that make fab pets. fab. xxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Have to wait till morning to see how the little runt is doing.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I love the colours on these babies  
Cute bunnys are the reason I'm changing my shed around, so as much as I want one, I cant  I could quite happily have one of these  I don't think introducing 1 to the 5 when they are together would be a sensible idea, lol.

Glad Kammie is having one tho 

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ALL 8 are doing great still and the little runt is fattening up


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> ALL 8 are doing great still and the little runt is fattening up


Yay thats great! Is it still too early to see if the runt is a boy .

Not impatient. Honest!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Yay thats great! Is it still too early to see if the runt is a boy .
> 
> Not impatient. Honest!


Yeah just a tad lol although shouldnt be too long as they are clearly alot older than we innitially thought.
had a few bunny breeders look at the vid and they said they was about 14-15 days old in the vid not 11 like we thought, so not sure whats going on


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats quite a difference at that age isn't it, development wise? 

Can't wait to find out! I'm all excited oh keeps giving me a funny look when I mention it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow their colours are really showing though, they look amazing! cant believe how tiny the little runt is, I guess hes too young to intervene with and fatten up


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

oooo when can we get more piccies frags  they are so cute- I told my oh tht we should move up by your way so we could have one- he wernt so enthusiastic  think it has more to do with that his parents are up that way and he finds it easier to deal with them from a looonnnng distance lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> oooo when can we get more piccies frags  they are so cute- I told my oh tht we should move up by your way so we could have one- he wernt so enthusiastic  think it has more to do with that his parents are up that way and he finds it easier to deal with them from a looonnnng distance lol


il get some more pics at the end of the week for ya  
There all binkying around so much now, so so cute to watch as ive not had tiny baby buns lol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

super cute  I bet you can watch them for hours at a time


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

How's the babies doing today Frags? The little runt look like he's going to be a boy yet?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> How's the babies doing today Frags? The little runt look like he's going to be a boy yet?


All looking good still, cant sex them sorry hun gonna be about another week or too lol im used to much bigger genitals (that sounds totally wrong!) lol 
These are less than half the size of my frenchies lol il get a pic of them next to each other in the week to show size difference.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> All looking good still, cant sex them sorry hun gonna be about another week or too lol im *used to much bigger genitals* (that sounds totally wrong!) lol
> These are less than half the size of my frenchies lol il get a pic of them next to each other in the week to show size difference.


I wonder what your oh would say about that comment!

Ask the little runt nicely if he'll tell you he's a boy.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I wonder what your oh would say about that comment!
> 
> Ask the little runt nicely if he'll tell you he's a boy.


He would probably see it as me saying he is a big boy lol

Ive asked but he is being ignorant and not replying!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> He would probably see it as me saying he is a big boy lol
> 
> Ive asked but he is being ignorant and not replying!


Bribe him with a carrot!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Bribe him with a carrot!


Ive tried everything from carrots to Kale but it wont talk! Must be a stubborn male lol


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww soooo cute!!!! Frags do you think she was hiding them then in the box and my sister just didnt see them? Ill let her know that they are older. When you said that they cant move when they are first born that got me thinking cause they were fidgeting around when we looked. So thats why they were dumped then, she had the babies and they obviously got a shock! Someone didnt realise if you put a buck in with a doe thats not been neutured that your gonna get babies!!  Some people!!! I am sooo glad that they are getting people falling in love with them!!! Donations sounds like a great idea!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Ive tried everything from carrots to Kale but it wont talk! Must be a stubborn male lol


This week is going to go so slow waiting to find out.


----------

